# Henry Zou's Bastion Stars Novels



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

What can I say, just finished Flesh and Iron, WOW. Was not too impressed by Emeperor's Mercy but this one is a very well written, gripping novel with a twist that I didn't see coming until it was practically upon us!

Highly reccomended if you haven't read them already


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Before you go praising Flesh and Iron, you might want to give this thread a look. You might be surprised the truth about the novel it reveals.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive just posted on that thread, jury still out I see as no official word yet


----------

